# What happens to closed with-profits funds?



## Brendan Burgess (1 Sep 2002)

Canada Life has temporarily closed its with-profits fund to lump sum investors. Others  may follow.

Is the fund itself ring-fenced from the rest of the company's assets? 

Presumably, Canada Life's fund has good reserves at the moment. If it closes it permanently, will the remaining fund holders be able to claim a share of the reserves or will they revert to the company's shareholders?

Brendan


----------

